# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к издательству "Бхактиведанта Бук Траст" >  Нектар Санкиртаны

## Шанта дас

Харибол. Примите мои смиренные поклоны. Хотел бы спросить когда будет переиздана книга Шрилы Прабхупады Нектар Санкиртаны.
(многих преданных-санкиртанщиков интересует эта книга,а ее уже не негде нет)
Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!!! 
Харе Кришна!

----------


## vijitatma das

> Харибол. Примите мои смиренные поклоны. Хотел бы спросить когда будет переиздана книга Шрилы Прабхупады Нектар Санкиртаны.
> (многих преданных-санкиртанщиков интересует эта книга,а ее уже не негде нет)
> Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!!! 
> Харе Кришна!


Да, у нас периодически заходит речь о необходимости переиздания этой книги, однако пока, похоже, нет нужных человеческих ресурсов, чтобы этим заняться, поскольку все специалисты заняты в работе над "основными" книгами: "Бхагаватам", "Чайтанья-чаритамритой", "Прабхупада-лиламритой" и т.п.

----------

